# Offshore Fishing out of Sabine Pass



## Veggie (Jan 27, 2013)

With fuel prices reaching $4.00, My bride and I are hoping to meet some good people and help out on the cost of enjoying a good day on the gulf or weekend.
We are willing to pitch in to make trips affordable and pleasant. If anyone would has room on there offshore boat and would enjoy having a couple fun adults that know the in and out of fishing please contact us.
We are very fun and are not freeloaders... I own my boat but the short rigs are as far as we go. Please contact me for this upcoming fishing season.


----------

